# Another IAP auction?



## Doghouse (Mar 26, 2005)

What would you be interested in most for the next item up for auction?
Please remember that the bowls would have extra value, and if international members can figure out shipping you are welcome to bid.


----------



## Doghouse (Mar 26, 2005)

come now, 40 people have viewed this, and no opinions?


----------



## BogBean (Mar 26, 2005)

I am always looking for pen blanks...


----------



## Thumbs (Mar 27, 2005)

I agree with BogBean.  I'm a relative Newbie and while I believe a fancy wood bowl would probably be worth a lot more, I'm beginning to like wood collecting.  Doing something meaningful with it will probably have to wait untill I've collected a least one piece of everything.    (my precious, my precious, heh, heh, heh!.)


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 27, 2005)

Ahhh...a nice goblet to go alongside my gorgeous platter?


----------



## Doghouse (Mar 27, 2005)

For those who don't know, this is an example of a winged bowl.

The one for auction would not be out of dymondwood like this one, but either cherry or walnut.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 3, 2005)

SDog, did you ever decide about what to auction off?


----------



## JimGo (Apr 3, 2005)

If you haven't seen his wine goblets with captive rings, do a quick search...VERY pretty!


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 3, 2005)

I have decided to do a winged bowl. 
Currently I amd looking at either Cherry, Ambrosia maple, Walnut.  
I will try to have it up for auction in the next day or 2.  
Thanks for voting!


----------



## rtjw (Apr 3, 2005)

Cant wait to see it. Can I start bidding now?


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 4, 2005)

The Bowl is posted!
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5197


----------

